# Netflix controls on remote?



## aero_22 (Jan 29, 2004)

Is there a link that describes what buttons control the functions for the Netflix app? For example, I want to stop playing the current content and go back to the previous Netflix screen, to select another episode? I am pressing the "clear" button on the TiVo remote and it brings me back to the main Tivo menu. 

Thanks....


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

aero_22 said:


> Is there a link that describes what buttons control the functions for the Netflix app? For example, I want to stop playing the current content and go back to the previous Netflix screen, to select another episode? I am pressing the "clear" button on the TiVo remote and it brings me back to the main Tivo menu.
> 
> Thanks....


If I recall correctly, you press Up on the control pad while the show is playing, to go back to the menu.

Don't know of any link that has that information.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488651


----------

